# Snaring? Prairie grass is high and thick



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Just got a report prairie grass is very thick and high this season. Looks like I had better get busy and make a few CAM COOK SNARES so I do have a repeat of this the last time it was so thick!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Larry said:


> Just got a report prairie grass is very thick and high this season. Looks like I had better get busy and make a few CAM COOK SNARES so I do have a repeat of this the last time it was so thick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry, here in northern Oklahoma our big bluestem is going to head out at around 5 foot with all the other grasses still growing in September with ample rains.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Just ran across this thread this morning Larry , sure wish we had some grass like that to snare in .Would be a great place to catch em ...


----------

